# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua bánh xe chịu tải

## Kedoithay

Em cần 8 bánh xe chịu tải. Bác nào có hú em với ạ. 
Lh: 0941833222

----------

